# what's The Correct Drive Belt Tension on a SS?



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Last year I bought a 15-yr old Honda HS621 SS snowblower on CL. It's throwing distance seemed weak, and the belt squealed when trying to clear EOD snow/ice mix. I inspected the belt, and it seemed pretty loose, so I tightened it a lot so when I pulled on it, it moved only approx 1/2" with the clutch engaged. That was last year and I only used it once more after that without any problem, and the throwing distance improved greatly.

Fast forward to a couple days ago when I used it to remove 4" of icy freezing rain that built up on my driveway. The stuff was very icy & wet. The HS621 was handling this heavy stuff, but it was struggling, and then started squealing. It kept squealing until the belt tore itself up, and then I pulled out my 2-stage SB to finish the job. (Thank God for having a backup SB)

I ordered a new belt at Boats.net which hasn't arrived yet, but the main question is:
How tight should the new belt be when it's installed ? Any help with this question would be appreciated.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Gordy. Page 31 to 34 show the correct way to tension the belt by adjusting the cable length. The spring will tension the belt correctly.

http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda%20HS621.pdf


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Grunt,
Thanks very much. I hope I receive the new belt before the next snow comes.
Gordy


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

by adjusting the belt as you did you put too much tension on the belt, I'm having the same issue with the toro 3000 motor that sits on a 2450 frame. I still need to adjust the cable so I don't snap a belt and broken belt was new


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess I need to raise this question again, because I'm expecting my new belt to arrive in a few days, and I first now read pages 31-34 of the owner's manual, as Grunt suggested I should do, but the manual doesn't tell you how to adjust the belt. The manual also doesn't even show where measurement "A" is to be measured, and it says that if adjustment is required, that you should consult your authorized Honda dealer. I'm not gonna go to a dealer just to get the correct belt tension, so hopefully someone can explain where measurement "A" (as mentioned in the owner's manual) is to be measured. Since I tightened the belt near the end of last year (and I probably tightened it too much since it broke already this year), I think I know how to tighten (or loosen it) again this year, but the trick is to know how to get measurement "A". Any help to explain how to get this measurement is appreciated.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

If memory recalls, where the auger clutch meets the belt tension spring, there are holes on both sides. Just adjust it to the point on the handle where where when not engaged, there is some slop of it. During snowblowing...if needed, add 1 more down the *hole* to engage the belt tighter if needed.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Mobiledynamics,
I think your suggestion mainly applies to the clutch adjustment. This adjustment does also affect the belt tension, but the main belt tension adjustment is obtained by loosening a nut holding an idler pulley in place (it's called a roller on the parts diagram), readjusting the position of this pulley, and retightening the nut. The information I need to know is: how is measurement "A" (which is mentioned in the owner's manual on page 34) obtained.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had two 621's. Don't ever recall needing to mess with the OE idler pulley ever to mess with the belt tension. I presume there is some space in adjustment.....if you messed with it . Maybe start by back it off 1/4" of a inch ...and then take it from there.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Mobile,
If no one has the instructions used by the Honda mechanics, I'll probably do as you suggest.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Ive owned 3 621s and never had to adjust that tension. I DO know that you MUST use a genuine Honda belt. I tried a few others and they all ended up smoking messes.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions people. I ordered the belt from boats.net, and the part no. also had a Honda Code with it, so I'm presuming it is a Honda OEM part. It should arrive in a few days. 2-yrs ago I broke a belt on my Craftsman 2-stage, and Sears had a replacement belt on the shelf, which I installed the same day. I thought it would be a good idea to have spare belts, so I bought spares, but they were cheap ones I found on ebay. I hope it wasn't a mistake getting non-OEM belts (but it probably was).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Golfergordy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions people. I ordered the belt from boats.net, and the part no. also had a Honda Code with it, so I'm presuming it is a Honda OEM part.


Gordon, you've got mail...


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I contacted [email protected], and he sent me a cut from the shop manual, showing what I needed to know on measuring the belt tension. Hopefully the attachment to this post is readable and informs everyone who wants to know how to do this. 
Thanks to everyone who posted on this thread.
Gordy


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Paging Rob 

Big THANKS as always. You are always a great resource to the Honda Community !


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if it still wont throw to far you may need a new scraper and paddles. i have had good luck with the aftermarket paddles the previous owner installed on my hs621 and they are about 1/4 of the price depending on who you buy them from


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QVQNGYE?keywords=hs621&qid=1452119798&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

43128,
My scraper was new last year and looks fine. The rubber is not within the limits where Honda says to replace it, so that's fine too. I think the Honda rubber is better than aftermarket, but how much better, considering the price difference is debatable.
My new belt should arrive tomorrow, so all I'll need in a few days is some snow.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

43128 said:


> if it still wont throw to far you may need a new scraper and paddles. i have had good luck with the aftermarket paddles the previous owner installed on my hs621 and they are about 1/4 of the price depending on who you buy them from
> 
> 
> Robot Check


I have used those too with good success on a 621.


----------

